# small batch of new samples



## phinds (Sep 23, 2013)

Picked up a few more samples from a new source. Excellent quality, but unfortunately, he writes on them in pencil instead of doing computer labels.

[attachment=31589]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice wood, but that kind of thing annoys me too. Lazy is all I can think of. You can erase them or sand them if you have to.


----------



## phinds (Sep 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Nice wood, but that kind of thing annoys me too. Lazy is all I can think of. You can erase them or sand them if you have to.



Actually, his excuse was that he's not a computer guy and doesn't even have a printer.

He tells me that a white eraser will take them right off (but a pink one will smear them). I'll probably sand them.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Better than sharpie like I use. :-)





You could get arrested for that in some states.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2013)

You have all that great Ar-kansas wood though - lucky duck.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2013)

I thought y'all had all kinds of hardwoods in them Ozarks?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2013)

I bet you have a lot more species than you think. I bet you have hundreds of species within a 50 mile radius.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2013)

Try keeping your eye out for trees being taken out. Check with tree services and tell them you would like to offer a few bucks for the crotch sections of trees. Tell them you are a wood turner not a seller. Most of those guys like to help out a woodworker.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Try keeping your eye out for trees being taken out. Check with tree services and tell them you would like to offer a few bucks for the crotch sections of trees. Tell them you are a wood turner not a seller. Most of those guys like to help out a woodworker.



Drop back by with a bowl and a nice pen or call after you score some wood... They'll start calling you with burls and crotches.


----------

